# Which Game of thrones family do you connect with and use your family motto.



## SeverinR (Jan 29, 2013)

Which Game of Thrones family do you connect with and use your family motto.

I connect with Stark, "Winter is coming."


----------



## PlotHolio (Jan 29, 2013)

House Martell of Dorne, both because they're awesome and they have the best motto. "Unbowed, Unbent, Unbroken."

They also have the coolest city name (Sunspear), and the coolest banner.


----------



## SeverinR (Jan 29, 2013)

At work couldn't post the Stark's crest. Not sure I cold do it at home either.


----------



## WyrdMystic (Jan 29, 2013)

Ahhh...the Bundy's not a real answer? I'd have to say Stark then.


----------



## Kit (Jan 30, 2013)

I come from Michigan, where Winter is pretty much always Coming.... so, yeah.


----------



## RDelaval (Jan 30, 2013)

Winter is always coming for me (I live in the snow belt) and I rescue huskies and wolfdogs, so I guess Stark. Or perhaps a wildling.


----------



## SeverinR (Jan 31, 2013)

WyrdMystic said:


> Ahhh...the Bundy's not a real answer? I'd have to say Stark then.





WyrdMystic said:


> Motto: A Bundy never wins, but a Bundy never quits."; .



Crest; quarterback pass position icon.

LOL


----------



## Nihal (Jan 31, 2013)

At first I would say no noble family or some wildling clan. Then, I rembered the Targaryens.







Motto: _Fire and Blood_.

Not because they're powerful. Not because they have dragons and act cool. Not because they like incests.

I like hot weather, hahaha! I hate it when silly people wants Rio de Janeiro to have a canadian weather and I almost laugh maniacally when the temperature rises to 42ÂºC records - so, they get punished for their foolishness. Not that I'm ok with this temperature, but I just can't bear cold weather. My baths often are scalding-hot as Daenerys's. I've discovered I can spill boiling coffee or oil on my hands and do not get burnt so easily (still HURTS!).

Well, some of the Targaryens are also mad and have mood swings, I guess it fits well. ;x


----------



## SlimShady (Feb 2, 2013)

"Our Blades are Sharp."

House Bolton, because I find them quite threatening and menacing.  Roose Bolton is one of the most memorable villains from the entire series IMHO.


----------



## Renos (Feb 3, 2013)

Targaryens "Fire and Blood"

Quite simply because I like reading bloody novels in a quiet night next to the fire


----------



## SeverinR (Feb 4, 2013)

Nihal said:


> At first I would say no noble family or some wildling clan. Then, I rembered the Targaryens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoping Jeoffry gets a crown fit for a king from the Targaryens just like the other one.


----------



## Nihal (Feb 4, 2013)

SeverinR said:


> Hoping Jeoffry gets a crown fit for a king from the Targaryens just like the other one.



I'm not sure in what point of the story the TV serie is, I only saw one or two episodes and it seemed good. For your sake I'm going to refrain from telling any book's spoilers. Yes, I _must... refrain from... _*grins*


----------



## SeverinR (Feb 5, 2013)

I disliked the one that got it, but the "king" deserves it so much more.
I am one season behind, only watched the first season, 2nd is pre-ordered.(Blu-ray!) Feb 19th.

So people that have HBO, might know something I don't, I am sure the readers do.  Haven't motivated enough to read the book.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Feb 6, 2013)

Assuming the above is a fake, I'll go with "Honed and Ready." (Cerwyn)


----------



## SeverinR (Feb 14, 2013)

favorite quote:
"You're no bastard." Jon Snow
"All Dwarves are bastards in their father's eyes!" Tyrion Lannister


----------



## PlotHolio (Feb 14, 2013)

House Youngster is real. Lord Joseph Youngster is in the top percentage of Lords.


----------



## SeverinR (Feb 14, 2013)

Is it from the book? I don't remember it in the series. I'm not sure they go into that much detail, just focus on the main families.
And it isn't in the crest's they've created so far.

http://unrealitymag.com/index.php/2011/09/08/the-full-game-of-thrones-family-crest-line-up/


Noticed a web site saying GOT has killed a child for the third straight episode. (Season one)
The butchers son(for Prince Jeoffry's embarrassment), the boy Arya kills(trying to steal her needle), who was the third?


----------



## GrimDane (Feb 21, 2013)

House Lannister.

Tyrion Lannister is my favorite character in the Game of Thrones. Started reading GoT last Christmas and I'm hooked, bought A Clash of Kings this year despite having a good 350 pages left for the first one.


----------



## Regrix (Feb 28, 2013)

In days past it would have been "Winter is Coming" as I like the nobility that the Starks represented under Eddard. Though in recent times I've had something of a polar shift. Now it's "Fire and Blood"

Though I hold a strong fondness for Tyrion and Bron. I'm a fan of anyone who can put that little turd Joffry in his place. As it happens Tyrion is the ONLY Lannister I have any tolerance for.

I also have a fondness for Arya Stark... One of the most impressive characters in the books/series i.m.o.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Feb 28, 2013)

House Hot Pie!


----------



## SeverinR (Mar 1, 2013)

Regrix said:


> In days past it would have been "Winter is Coming" as I like the nobility that the Starks represented under Eddard. Though in recent times I've had something of a polar shift. Now it's "Fire and Blood"
> 
> Though I hold a strong fondness for Tyrion and Bron. I'm a fan of anyone who can put that little turd Joffry in his place. As it happens Tyrion is the ONLY Lannister I have any tolerance for.
> 
> I also have a fondness for Arya Stark... One of the most impressive characters in the books/series i.m.o.



Tyrion and Arya are my favorites.
After season II;
-----slight spolier-------
Was disappointed with Irri (can't blame the punishment)
Love Arya's character even more.
Favorite quotes of season II:
"Most girls are stupid." Arya
“It was a good speech, didn’t want to interrupt" (don't know his name)

Most surprising colorful speech and action season II goes to Hound. I will admit, after my jaw dropped I cheered, and yes scared the dog, my dog, not one on the show.

I was split on Arya's decision not to go with Jaqen. How great would it be for her to become a trained assasin. As Jaqen said revenge for all.  But would definately change her innocence, that even after killing at least one person, and directing several to die, she still has.


----------



## SeverinR (Mar 1, 2013)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> House Hot Pie!



interesting choice...would the bumbling nightwatch guy be a close second? To me they are similar.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Mar 1, 2013)

SeverinR said:


> interesting choice...would the bumbling nightwatch guy be a close second? To me they are similar.



Nah, that'd be House Tarly, and that's a real house. I'm only interested in houses represented by useless nobodies.


----------



## SeverinR (Mar 4, 2013)

Couldn't find his name, the cast list doesn't help, because they don't show their pictures, if you don't know their name, you can't find them.
Had a time finding Irri's name.

House Tarly, "First in Battle" ---Doesn't that mean expendable?


----------



## Nihal (Mar 4, 2013)

SeverinR said:


> Couldn't find his name, the cast list doesn't help, because they don't show their pictures, if you don't know their name, you can't find them.
> Had a time finding Irri's name.
> 
> House Tarly, "First in Battle" ---Doesn't that mean expendable?



Hot Pie?








(He is not a useless nobody, his role is of being a whinny b***h. )


----------



## SeverinR (Mar 7, 2013)

Nihal said:


> Hot Pie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is a whinny -----, but he is not a noble whinny ----, which in the game of thrones, means he is a useless nobody.)
I like him better then all the whinny nobles.


----------



## SeverinR (Mar 7, 2013)

Season two most favorite line:

F--- the Kingsguard, F--- the City, and f--- the king!" (said facing the King)
I won't make it a spoiler, if you seen it you know who said it, if you haven't seen it, you will probably never guess who said it.


----------

